# Latest Knives



## IFLY4U (Feb 8, 2018)

It has been a while since I have posted so here are a few of the latest knives I have made.
Gary


----------



## Shug (Feb 8, 2018)

Great looking blades, Really like the Damascus


----------



## sea trout (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## marknga (Feb 8, 2018)

Beautiful. Well done


----------



## dawgwatch (Feb 9, 2018)

very nice work sir...


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 9, 2018)

Is that Corian on the one antler handle?


----------



## Dan DeBord (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 9, 2018)

Awesome knives - love the stag ones.


----------



## Horns (Feb 10, 2018)

Some fine knives you made


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice work Gary!


----------



## jesnic (Feb 19, 2018)

Fine craftsmanship right there!


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 27, 2018)

ooo pretty pretty pretty


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2018)

Great work


----------



## bristol_bound (May 3, 2018)

Beautiful work Sir!!


----------



## ky55 (May 3, 2018)

bristol_bound said:


> Beautiful work Sir!!



Yes it is!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Great work! 

Glad to see you back posting.....


----------

